# Help identifying this vise?



## Buickgsman (Nov 17, 2013)

I picked up a milling vise today and I need help identifying it.  Its a 6 inch I think and it says N.B.K. 125 on the side.  Its in great shape but I am just wondering who makes it.  ANy ideas?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Buickgsman (Nov 19, 2013)

TTT.  This is a 5" vise.  Is NBK the manufacturer?  Is a 5" vise too big for a Rockwell mill?  It seems huge up on the table next to the 4" but I think too much.  Thoughts?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## johnthefish (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello, Can't say for definite but the '125' will relate to the jaw width in mm. Would indicate its made in Taiwan or China ??
These look very similar... The Vertex K5 further down the list.  http://chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Engineering_Menu_Vertex_Milling_Vices_92.html
If it is anything like the Vertex they are considered very good for what they cost.
Don't know what your milling machine is like but a 4" or 5" should be ok for most hobby machines.
John


----------

